# Upstate NY backwoods anarchist "alternative university"



## Hillbilly Castro (Oct 30, 2016)

Howdy folks. This is on offer as long as I am in the area, which as far as I can tell, I'll be here a while, probably the whole winter unless something changes (and things do change often!). 
I'm posted up somewhere between I-90 and the Canadian Border in a little trailer that is ancient. I'm currently outfitting it with a woodstove and insulation, with a mattress, a hammock, and carpeted floor space. 
Why am I in the middle of the region with the worst winters in the lower 48 during the winter? Because I need a new challenge. I think that we find the best in ourselves when we have something to overcome, some kind of crazy challenge that brings out the superhuman inside of us. While that has, for a few years, consisted of sleepless nights at truckstops, evading cops in cities, flying high-speed across the country in search of love and battles with vulgar forces of authority, "paying my dues" as a traveler, now, I want a different challenge. The winter demands a human be strong and smart and careful. While I love lazing about on the beach or in Slab City, or in their social equivalent in college towns, where things are comfortable, I want to experiment with harsher environments. Consistently, I have found that the highest quality weirdos and radicals very often come from regions and areas where they are forced to overcome conservative culture, hard weather, and intense poverty. While I don't think anyone should be forced to deal with this stuff, I see value in willingly submitting to it as a way to make oneself more spiritually and intellectually robust. 

My goal? Stuff my little trailer with brilliant vagabonds of the spirit, as many books as we can muster, and create a temporary autonomous zone for those who crave a community of intellectuals who push each other to greater heights existentially. My experience at the Jamboree was kind of like this: endless discussions with people who have tackled the "creative nothing" with artistic finesse, each in a way that is unique to them, people who understand that life is worth nothing, and that for this reason, it is a canvas not to be wasted. I left thinking how great it'd be to have a more sustained and focused version of this (with a little less whiskey). I welcome everyone who thinks they could benefit from a change of pace, to get off the road for a day or a season to pursue something different. I will be working on writing a book, and have purchased a bicycle motor and studded tires for my beach cruiser, so I'll be doing a lot of motorized winter touring to see friends throughout the state. The building will be my house, and free for the sleeping, but it will be, during the day, a space where ideas can be discussed, projects can be hatched, and so forth. Think of it as a mini long-term jamboree oriented around the goal of creating a crew of anarchists who "do" as much as they "think". 

Let me know if you want to kick it for a while, and obviously if you find yourself in that area (somehow) during the winter, you're welcome to come through. And also if you're a rural punk in the northeast doing rad shit, I want to know about it. I already met some folks in Maine this summer, but def reach out if yer out there in NY-VT-MA-NH as well!

Thanks


----------



## Gaius (Oct 30, 2016)

I'm kind of interested in this. I'll be going to Chicago to be with family for the holiday but after that I could see myself braving the North. I'm baking in the AZ sun right now... Could be a nice segue into a north eastern tour in the spring. 

Got to remember my Zarathustra: "The earth is free even now for great souls. There are still many empty seats for the lonesome and the twosome, fanned by the fragrance of silent seas." 


Sent from my iPhone using the Squat the Planet mobile app!


----------



## Drengor (Oct 30, 2016)

Yes!! I haven't had my fill yet, I want more of what we had!

I won't be able to commit long term yet, but I'll be spending some time with you one way or another!

Will there be an oven for making bricks?


----------



## Hillbilly Castro (Oct 30, 2016)

Drengor said:


> Will there be an oven for making bricks?



If you make it, there will be a sixty foot butter statue of Matt derrick. The space is there for whatever you're trying to make happen! Hope to see ya! 

And Gaius,that'd be sick. I think in spring I may ride my folder up the through the Canadian Maritimes and Maine. Would love to make that happen - def hoping to travel some with you this year.


----------



## Anti (Oct 30, 2016)

Where are you I'm from MA but living in Albany right now.


----------



## Tude (Oct 30, 2016)

Well huh - did we meet at the slabs? Think we did - I had a good time hehe but hey - not sure of the area you are aiming at but the weather forecasted for this winter (I'm upstate NY) is ONCE AGAIN forecasted to be a heavier than normal winter precipitation and colder temp winter. They have been wrong the last say 4 winters. And this Fall has been ultra mild temp and precip wise too. Will you be having a vehicle? I'm in the midst of my "bug out" stock up right now - like to have 2 weeks of supplies at least set aside so if you run into problems I am here for a couch and supplies if needed. :


----------



## SEMICHRIST (Nov 5, 2016)

6 foot Matt Derrick butter statue?! HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

i am sold


----------



## deleted user (Nov 9, 2016)

Between this, raging birds punksted, corn and caveman's library and their future farm plans, and other collectives i keep getting wind of, i am really exited for the future. Is this trailer a squat or do you have ownership/rent it? in any case i somewhat wish i wasn't gearing up to help corn/caveman with the library while they scout for land. my original plan was to return to the north east at the begging of the year and check out the farms going on in Maine. Also was gonna do more wwoofing and general traveling in PA, VT, and of course NY. I'm sure you aint set on the future, but i hope this is going on by this time next year, because i am definitely interested. If, by some bizarre twist of events, i do make my way up east between now and april, I will make a serious attempt to check it out/help out, but im broke as shit and probably gonna own money in taxes this year so i gotta work.



Hillbilly Castro said:


> I have found that the highest quality weirdos and radicals very often come from regions and areas where they are forced to overcome conservative culture, hard weather, and intense poverty.



i wouldn't validate myself to this statement, but i will say the time i have spent integrated in conservative culture has thought me alot about America. I think a process is required to cooperate with people who have stopped (or worse never have) involved themselves with issues and spew radical/passive conservative (and liberal) mantras. It requires exposure in order to better deal with what triggers them, shuts down conversations, process, and impairments indirectly ostracization of non anarchists/people just living a culturally designated life. Now and again to the best of my experience, at least on a surface levels i have conversations with punks who don't realize we all have to exist in this world/need to recognize rarely anarchism is receiving fair ground and needs to been showcased working in action rather than spilled onto people who think things "work". I hated working in oil, and have had my fair share of rebuttalment, hostility and being burned by a gang mentality. But know level grounds (maybe) to co existing with the "underdog" christian mentality, daisy changed thought processes and insurances of the conservative culture. I will admit to know nothing for sure but as of now this is my thoughts on the empires culture. would love to learn better what we can do with the time during the environmental destruction and
the always teetering social injustice. 

I started this flow list of cause and effect of trying to have a farmsted of radicals in a conservative area while writing my response. It was gonna be tided to what i said about triggering country folk and shuts down conversations. I was gonna scrap it but idk, what do you think?

([hypothetical example ]) "ABORTION IS AGAINST GOD!" 
[ assume abrasive punk attitude ] - ever increasing population? systematic poverty/people unequipped to care for children {exp. mental illness}? depleting resources? on track with dead/suffering for everything? [other critical thoughts/opinions/more elaboration] 

*FACTORY WHISTLE* *CHINA CABINET CRASH*

[Lets be colorful] - "AHHH...AH... *daggers stared* YOU DON'T KNOW!!.. UHH! HWHAT YOU MEAN!? [mental imagery of Satan/media-church propaganda plays on minds film wheel
{"the moment i was warned about, psalm 23:4 - "Even though i walk through the valley of the shadow of death, i will fear no EVIL!, for you are with me your rod and staff [and possibly gun],they comport me"}
/Hindenburg crashing/Punks hate america and my granddaddy who stormed the beaches of Normandy)

[Lets be realistic w/ possible worse case scenarios] - scoffs/probable animosity with standing rural communities/distrust/community wants us out/bullshit police discourse/drugs found/assorted strife and turmoil/
[ Western world finally crumbles completely]
standing redneck militias target minorities and other projected threats (anarchist)/repeat the worst examples found in history/etc

[Rough cut possible theoretical ways to coexisting on a tribal level]
reject all mainstream media, appeal to the idea of a pre inflated american media with locals/involve yourself in local events so your humanity is noted and tangible/emphasize to the better side of the bible {although @Hillbilly Castro i too know how south that can go haha, great story at the jambo}/etc


----------

